# HRBT fun night! Good variety.



## jcm_101 (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.kayakfishingnut.com/2011/09/i-met-up-with-rob-choi-at-hrbt-around.html


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

haha thats awesome


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

looks like Woody was providing woodies !!!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

What the what! How do you even work that lure? How did you even come up with trying that? I guess your next post will be with a buzz lightyear lure...


----------



## jcm_101 (Sep 7, 2011)

shadyfisher85 said:


> What the what! How do you even work that lure? How did you even come up with trying that? I guess your next post will be with a buzz lightyear lure...


I was at a dollar tree and saw it...My mind is pretty much always on fishing so I figured...why not. It's actually a horrible lure, but striper in the light line are so active I caught some of them on a bare jig head.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that is cool. Nice fish to.


----------

